# how much would nvidia 6600 cost is it better for average performance!



## crazywolf (Sep 9, 2006)

how much would nvidia 6600 cost is better for an average performance ?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 9, 2006)

Today,there is no value of 6600,it is extreme low end card now.if you want to buy a worth card then for nvidia 7600GS.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 9, 2006)

Geforce 6600 is not extreme low end. It is simply low end and worth 3-4k I think. Buy it if you don't plan to game and can't find anything in this same range.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 9, 2006)

Get a 7600GS @ 6k or a 7300GS at around 3-4K


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 9, 2006)

7300gs @3-4k r u sure mate


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 9, 2006)

Maybe,,, its supposed to be low na?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 9, 2006)

I bought nvidia 6600 GT XFX(256 mb) for Rs 7500 one and a half month ago!


----------



## akshayt (Sep 9, 2006)

7300gs may be worse than 6600.

7500 for 356mb back them may have been relatively ok


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 10, 2006)

@gaurav_indian
the 6600GT card is ok for all games by now, but the only prob is with the upcoming games with DX10 support. In that case GF7 would bebetter even if GF7 also doesn't support DX10. cool down man..its a nice card..Was it a PCIE?


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 10, 2006)

ya friends u r right i have XFX 6600 GT AGP card and his perfomance is not very good , it cant pls FEAR,King KONG and Tomb raider Legend i am so much dissapointed i have buyied it last month for 8000 but now i waiting for DX10 cards


----------



## akshayt (Sep 10, 2006)

6600GT is a low end card and competitive geforce 7 cards aren't going to be much better. None will have Dx10 support either.

You need to get a better card, there is no second option.

Anyway 6600GT should be able to play FEAR at 10X7 Med or upto 10X7 Med-max depending upon the kind of performance you want. Don't use AA AF softshadows

Legends should run fine at 10X7 MAX no AA no AF, next gen content off

Which system do you have?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 10, 2006)

Try games like fear,elder scrolls oblivilon,blood money  on 6600 or 6600GT,these games will killed it.


----------



## n.regmi (Sep 10, 2006)

what r u guys talking lol.
i have 6600 GT(see my configuration on my signature)
i played hitman blood money at 1024*768 resolution with high graphics smoothly.
right now i am playing elder scrolls IVblivilon at 1024*768 resolution with
antialiasong 2 samples , V.Sync,Bloom, All distant rendering checked on.


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 10, 2006)

yup..even i can play games..on my 6600gt...but with some problems..during..games like the game lags.. in between..or ..freezes in between for a 1-2 seconds...(only if i use high settings)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 10, 2006)

Ya ..guys in here r underestimating cards. 6600GT is a gr8 card is not a low nd one. It can handle all games at max/med @1024*768 nd some heavy effects like HDR,bloom,softshadows,AAhigher than2x nd AF higher than 4x all turned off. Turning off these details won't make a game look that bad either. Anyone having a 17" CRT should't need nytin more than a 6600GT. But all that matters is better future proof. U can get a more future proof 7600GS for same price nd a lil more perfomance. 
SO a 6600GT has the same standard of a 7600GS as far as perfomance is concerned.
__________
@go_gamez
the freezing is probably due to low ram nd 512 is not just enough for gaming as with such a card one would probably opt for more texture details nd it requires more mem nd 512 MB is not just enough for than.
But in a system with a 6200 card, even 512 MB is enough for gaming as one wont set the texture details that high nd so less mem is required.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 10, 2006)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @gaurav_indian
> the 6600GT card is ok for all games by now, but the only prob is with the upcoming games with DX10 support. In that case GF7 would bebetter even if GF7 also doesn't support DX10. cool down man..its a nice card..Was it a PCIE?


It's ok for me bcoz i am not a hardcore gamer.I usually play games like Cricket,PES,FIFA and GTA titles.And i think it can support these games for another two years.And yes its a PCI-E card.


----------



## samrulez (Sep 10, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> yup..even i can play games..on my 6600gt...but with some problems..during..games like the game lags.. in between..or ..freezes in between for a 1-2 seconds...(only if i use high settings)



That's b'coz of u r processor,ram and worst 4X AGP......


----------



## go_gamez (Sep 10, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> That's b'coz of u r processor,ram and worst 4X AGP......


man i dont have much...money...so only if i add another 512 mb ddr ram ...will the performance increase...too some extent....i hate lags...!!!
will lit make any difference...??512 more ram ??
or should i use ths crap as it is...for few yrs....and buy a new PC .later ???


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 10, 2006)

Most games lag on my XFX 6600GT.6600GT is not a powerful card.my mobo,processor,ram are great.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 10, 2006)

Intel 2.47 is just somewhat enough for todays games. I think the 512 MB mem[nd also in single channel as doesn't support dual] is the first bottleneck nd the second comes the interface[the AGP4x] nd the third is the proc.


----------



## n.regmi (Sep 10, 2006)

@go_gamez
i had only 512 mb ddr ram before, after adding another 512 in dual channel mode i found great performance increase while playing games and removes lag.Trust me and get another 512 mb.
I am having great time with my 6600gt, i love it.


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 11, 2006)

when i play King Kong some time screen gets so much slow or just hangs a bit in grey in 1024x768 mode in Tomb raider Legends it also some time get too much slow my System is Pentium 4 2.80 HT 800, Intel 865 GBF mother Board, 1GB DDR 400 ram,6600 GT 128 mb AGP, do i need more Powerful processor and also anyone can tell me if  i buy latest motherboard like Intel 955x with dual core processor 1.86 will this system support Direct X10 based Cards which is going to be release next year


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 11, 2006)

Any PCIE based could take care of the upcomin DX10 cards. Also all upcoming games will be much benifitted by dual or quad core CPUs nd will need at least 2 GB mem.
2.8 HT seems a good CPU nd is not that bad for gamin. I think it can hold up at least till DX10 cards nd quad cores or more will be out[early 2007]


----------



## akshayt (Sep 12, 2006)

These posts are misleading. Please let me clarify things out, 6600GT is low end and expect to play the most intensive current and near future games at 800*600 low to med or 10X7 low settings. I too had one with a 3200 64bit AMD and 1GB dual ch RAM.

Hitman Blood Money, I didn't play on it,but I can estimate that it will run fine albeit at 10X7 low to med at the max.

Oblivion will be 800*600 low to med and GRAW maybe even worse.

Please don't be misleaded.

Also, 2.47GHz is not enough, in fact it is very little for todays games.

2.8HT is a bottleneck unless you overclock it to 3.2-3.4GHz atleast, 2.8 has become the bottleneck speed, after overclocking it will become better.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 12, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Most games lag on my XFX 6600GT.6600GT is not a powerful card.my mobo,processor,ram are great.


 
AFAIK the 6600gt can play almost any game at med / low settings


----------



## akshayt (Sep 12, 2006)

yes it can but on med/low, not all games run at high settings and not all run at med settings fine


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 12, 2006)

Stalker said:
			
		

> AFAIK the 6600gt can play almost any game at med / low settings



I got 15-16 fps on elder scolls oblivilon @ medium settings @ 1024768 Resolution.In Blood money,the game lags in some levels.


----------



## n.regmi (Sep 12, 2006)

@akshayt
i played hitman blood money at 1024*768 with high graphics very smoothly.
playing elder scrolls IV oblivilon at 1024*768 resolution with
antialiasong 2 samples , V.Sync,Bloom, All distant rendering checked on and i have no problems , nothing misleading .

can i overclock my processor or graphic card?


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 13, 2006)

n.regmi said:
			
		

> @akshayt
> i played hitman blood money at 1024*768 with high graphics very smoothly.
> playing elder scrolls IV oblivilon at 1024*768 resolution with
> antialiasong 2 samples , V.Sync,Bloom, All distant rendering checked on and i have no problems , nothing misleading .
> ...



oh yeah..what's your fps in elder scrolls with these settings.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 13, 2006)

n.regmi
u can certanly oc the card but not sure bout the proc as i doublt if that mobo supports ocing of proc.


----------



## n.regmi (Sep 13, 2006)

@tech_mastermind
please help how to know the fps
ty


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 13, 2006)

n.regmi said:
			
		

> @tech_mastermind
> please help how to know the fps
> ty



Fraps is a software in which you can know the fps of all games.

Download Here: *www.fraps.com/


----------

